# ACS Review and Appeal Outcome



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,
Lets start a new thread for "ACS Review and Appeal Outcome".

Kindly Post the Review and appeal outcome here that Others can be benefited of this.

Anyone has applied for Review or appeal? I have plan for Review so before stepping in I want to know.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here are few links:

*Review & Appeal:*
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society

*How long does a Review or Appeal application take to process?*
This will take approximately four (4) to six (6) weeks, but it may take longer than this at the Appeal Committee’s discretion.

Review Application $355
Appeal Application $355
Revalidation Application	$250


*Summary-of-Criteria*
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf

*Skills-Assessment-Guidelines* (Read Page 4)
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi 

I have applied for the review for the below reason. 

I have applied for ACS assessment and got +ve assessment. 

I have worked in two companies. 

Comp1 - 2.5 years
Comp2 - 7 years. 

ACS has not considered 2.5 years for the selected skillset. I have applied for the review of it with fresh documentation. 

I have applied for the review yesterday and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

pappu123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for the review for the below reason.
> 
> ...


Hi Pappu,
ACS has not considered 2.5 years how can you say that? Is this experience not mentioned in your Assessment result letter?

How many years of deduction ACS has done in your case?

In my case (Electrical & Electronics), ACS has deducted 4 years even-though I have done more than 3 certifications related to databases. So I have plan to go for review to not deduct 4 years.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for the review for the below reason.
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy

Can you let us know the outcome of your review, THey have done the same thing to me.
They have taken off 9 months off one of my employers which leaves me 9 months less from 3 years. They have considered all the others except this employer, The skill assessment states " Not assessable due to insufficient Information",

I submitted documents for this employer the very same way i did for the others as well.

I m considering whether to go for a review or an appeal, Even if i go for a review there is nothing much i can submit other than my salary slips

THanks in advance

REgards
Niroshan


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

niroshanl said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> Can you let us know the outcome of your review, THey have done the same thing to me.
> They have taken off 9 months off one of my employers which leaves me 9 months less from 3 years. They have considered all the others except this employer, The skill assessment states " Not assessable due to insufficient Information",
> ...


Hi Niroshan, 

I have submitted a new letter and applied for a review. They have considered that experience. 

I suggest you to submit a detailed letter of roles & responsibilities that suit your skill code. Go for a review instead of appeal.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> Hi Niroshan,
> 
> I have submitted a new letter and applied for a review. They have considered that experience.
> 
> I suggest you to submit a detailed letter of roles & responsibilities that suit your skill code. Go for a review instead of appeal.



Hi Pappu

Many Thanks for the prompt response

In fact i gave them a detailed letter with all the tasks and responsibilites, it was a 4 page recommendation letter with everything i did in that company, I believe ACS just give you a generic message stating " Insufficient Details" , 
The only thing i doubt is that there was no company seal on this document and all others had them, Could this be an issue ?

Furthermore, If i go for VIC state sponsorship as i have recieved a positive Skill assessment,, Will VIC still consider the skills after the deemed date or my total experience ( Which in case i have 4 yrs) ANZSCO code (2631111 - Computer SYstems and Network Engineer)

Regards
Niroshan




Regards
Niroshan


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

niroshanl said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> Can you let us know the outcome of your review, THey have done the same thing to me.
> They have taken off 9 months off one of my employers which leaves me 9 months less from 3 years. They have considered all the others except this employer, The skill assessment states " Not assessable due to insufficient Information",
> ...



Hi,

I had also faced the same problem. In the assessment result letter regarding one of my employment it is mentioned that : 

*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 09/10 - 10/13 (0yrs 0mths) 

Position: - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail.*

Then i dropped a mail to their office asking the reason for the insufficient details and got the reply.

*The assessor has noted that the reference provided for this company has no ‘to date’ nor is it dated so we are unable to calculate the length of employment. *

Then i understand that date on which the letter was issued did not showcase it promptly. I attached a screenshot highlighting the date in my reference letter which I had uploaded on the portal along with my application. On very next day i got it corrected.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

soodrahul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had also faced the same problem. In the assessment result letter regarding one of my employment it is mentioned that :
> 
> ...




Hi Soodrahul

Thanks for the update and thats good news

This is the exact same thing i got on the letter, This agent of mine is supposed to liase with ACS, they said they will send an email asking for a reason, Hopefully they will respond with something similar

I too noticed that in this letter from my employer, the dates are mentioned vaguely but it is somewhat clear.

Hope for the best:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

niroshanl said:


> Hi Soodrahul
> 
> Thanks for the update and thats good news
> 
> ...



Hi Guys

I have recieved a response from ACS, and its quite shocking

"
The assessor could not take this period of employment into consideration in the assessment as the reference provided does not specifically state that the applicant carried out the duties listed on pages 2 & 3.

Employer reference cannot be generic in nature and must specifically state that the applicant has performed the tasks as outlined in the reference. The reference provided does not give any indication that the applicant themselves performed the roles listed. "


The reference letter clearly states that The duties were carried out me Me

"Following were some of the core duties and responsibilities carried out by Mr Niroshan Dilhara Liyanage during his service at EABC "

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

niroshanl said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have recieved a response from ACS, and its quite shocking
> 
> ...


If you can get a more specific letter from your company supervisor and apply for review.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> If you can get a more specific letter from your company supervisor and apply for review.


Hi Pappu

Hmmm, It was a comprehensive review , Will try to get a much more specific letter from them.

Thanks, Will post the outcome

Regards
NIroshan


----------



## mahesh_dh2001 (Aug 9, 2013)

*ACS result query*

Hello All,

Could you please guide me, I have received my +ve result on 22 Oct. Below is the outcome.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science from Shivaji University completed April 2012 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
*The following employment after April 2012 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

However I have submitted my MCITP and MCTS certification completed in Dec. 2010, they did not mention these certification. My agent has emailed reg. this qury but still no response if they consider my experience from my MS certifications which was completed in dec. 2010 i'll get 5 points. My total experience starts from 2003- till date.

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

I got my ACS result on 16 jan 14 but instead of getting 8 year exp ,they deducted my 6 yrs exp bez of insufficient documents.they suggest me to go for review with a new reference letter. i am going for review .please update me the time duration of review & ur experience with review.
















pappu123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for the review for the below reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

mothermary said:


> I got my ACS result on 16 jan 14 but instead of getting 8 year exp ,they deducted my 6 yrs exp bez of insufficient documents.they suggest me to go for review with a new reference letter. i am going for review .please update me the time duration of review & ur experience with review.


Hi Mothermary, 

If they have said to go ahead with review and then please prepare the reference letter and go for the review. You may get the result within 2/3 days.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

mothermary said:


> I got my ACS result on 16 jan 14 but instead of getting 8 year exp ,they deducted my 6 yrs exp bez of insufficient documents.they suggest me to go for review with a new reference letter. i am going for review .please update me the time duration of review & ur experience with review.


Hello Mothermarry

Pardon me for my ignorance. But is there any specific document ACS was referring to because on the website, it is pretty clear as to what documents they are expecting. 

I ask this question because i have also submitted my documents and i have submitted all that ACS needs. 

was curious if we need to sumbit any extra document


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

ACS is being very unfair. I gave them a detailed reference letter, THey are refusing to re-validate the letter as well. Furthermore they are saying the letter that i have already given is good enough but still they are saying that i should go for a review and pay them the extra money for that.

Its funny cause, they are not asking for any more documentation, but still asking me to go for a review with the same documentation.

What if they screw something else up this time when i send for the review

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> Lets start a new thread for "ACS Review and Appeal Outcome".
> 
> Kindly Post the Review and appeal outcome here that Others can be benefited of this.
> ...


i got my ACS result on 16/1/14.result was positive .out of 8.5 yrs exp. they took only 2.5 yrs experience .bez of insufficient documents.i was working in one company for 6 yrs with diffrent 5 designations and got only one reference letter.My agent uploaded reference letterunder the designation of senior QA. Now i have to go for review with the same reference lettter uploading in each designation,bez the company will give one reference letter for all my 5 designation.anybody faced the same issue? any body have any sugestions before i go for review.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

mothermary said:


> i got my ACS result on 16/1/14.result was positive .out of 8.5 yrs exp. they took only 2.5 yrs experience .bez of insufficient documents.i was working in one company for 6 yrs with diffrent 5 designations and got only one reference letter.My agent uploaded reference letterunder the designation of senior QA. Now i have to go for review with the same reference lettter uploading in each designation,bez the company will give one reference letter for all my 5 designation.anybody faced the same issue? any body have any sugestions before i go for review.



Hi

What was ACS's reason for not considering the experience. Did they ask for a more detailed review ?

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife got successfully assessed for Software Tester(261314) and I got successful for 261313(Software Engineer), but for me to claims to get 5 Partner Points in Subclass 189, she needed to be assessed with a occupation in SOL, not just in CSOL. So she has now applied for review with new ANZSCO code Software Engineer(261313).

What do you seniors here think are chances of getting a positive outcome for the new ANZSCO code 261313. She is into Systems Automation Testing in C and Shell scripting but not in development.

Also what are the current ACS timelines for Review? On their site it is written 4 to 6 weeks.

Please suggest.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi All

I applied for a review for my case as it was dragging with emails going back and forth with ACS. It didnt look as if they were going to fix the letter. so i applied for a review with the same document.

But now the problem is , the site said that Review time would be 4 - 6 weeks. When i checked on the status. it states that processing times are 12 weeks. It is more or less like the status page when i initially applied for the review

For those of you who went through the review process, was this the case ?, is this just a problem with the status page ?

Thanks in advance
Regards
Niroshan


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for a review for my case as it was dragging with emails going back and forth with ACS. It didnt look as if they were going to fix the letter. so i applied for a review with the same document.
> 
> ...


For me they took only 4 days to give the result. So, it is quite fast. This is one way of minting money from us.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> For me they took only 4 days to give the result. So, it is quite fast. This is one way of minting money from us.



I just got my reviewed assesment yesterday, They have included the 9 months as skilled, so now im good with the 3 years.
Lets see how the other parts turn out

Thanks Bro and Good Luck


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi, 

Any body has done the assessment in two different ANZSCO codes. Please let me know. I am planning to apply it under a different code.


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any body has done the assessment in two different ANZSCO codes. Please let me know. I am planning to apply it under a different code.



I have just completed a review process to change the original code 261313 to another one, and also got a positive result.


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

TimeSpace said:


> I have just completed a review process to change the original code 261313 to another one, and also got a positive result.


What about is your new ANZSCO code. Do we need to provide another ref letter in that care. As the Job description may be different. 

regards,

Pappu


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> What about is your new ANZSCO code. Do we need to provide another ref letter in that care. As the Job description may be different.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


You can find it in my signature, 

I didn't change the ref letter. Some of my exp has been cut off...


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi All,
A quick query to the people who have done Review/Appeal for ACS.

I have received my ACS result where they says that my qualification (B-tech in Computer Science) is not closely related to the the Job (Computer Network & System Engineer - 263111) I'm doing and have deducted 4 years of my experience.

Case office says that units(Subjects) included in my B-tech degree is not 65% for the job i'm doing that is the reason 4 years has been deducted. As per my calculation 37/55 paper in my degree are computer related which comes about 67%. Also do they include Projects done as a subject for B-tech Degree?

I would like to go ahead with Review/Appeal, so could you please suggest me which one i have to go with Review or Appeal?

Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> A quick query to the people who have done Review/Appeal for ACS.
> 
> I have received my ACS result where they says that my qualification (B-tech in Computer Science) is not closely related to the the Job (Computer Network & System Engineer - 263111) I'm doing and have deducted 4 years of my experience.
> ...


Hi

You might have to go for a review in the case cause as far as i know in an appeal you can only challenge the decesion that was given by your previous case officer as it will be reviewed by some one else, which means that you cannot submit further evidence for your claim

What is your calculation based on ?

My suggestion would be to go for a review in this case, If in anycase they require any sort of further documentary proof from your university , you can always submit the same.

Regards
NIroshan


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks NIroshan.. will do the same.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys,
I have submitted for review yesterday in the evening and and till now i haven't received acknowledgement email with the username and password to check. Could you please let me know how long does it take generate acknowledgement email.

If i don't receive then whom should i contact for the same.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys,
I have got my Acknowledgement email.....can anyone let me know how many days it will take to get the review result.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys,
Did anyone got negative result when they went for Review in ACS


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone got negative result when they went for Review in ACS


You will get the review result within a weeks time. If your document is proper then why you are thinking you will get anything negative.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys,
Got the result for ACS review application and the result is positive, they have added my 2 years of experience.

Received the result in 2 days... that is really fast.

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

I have my ACS Result on 3rd April and ACS provided my result as : 
Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXX University of Technology completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing .

But they have *deducted my 4 years as I am from ECE background*. Moreover they deducted *another more year *considering my employment is not related to ANZSCO code description

My Job Role from the employer was Software QA Engineer and duties are as follow:
•Review Business Requirements. Identify, analyze and review business requirements and Software Requirement Specifications. Identify deficiency and enhancement of existing system, process and procedures.
•Prepare technical data packages, data migration and work as implementation team member in order to establish new product and integration of the application with existing system.
•Part of product development team throughout software development life cycle. Create various documentation templates, end user documentation and user operational manuals.
•Programming/scripting skills related to automate testing, test scenario preparation, execute functional and non-functional testing for validate product, analyze test result, file bugs and generate test report.
•Research and development on new tools and technologies related to improve product and process. Identify and analyze improvement area for test process improvement. Oversee development for new features with heavy focus of testing. Maintain Change Management.
•Maintain integration of software version control system with automated continuous integration tools like cruise-control and Jenkins. Maintain release control and deployments in test, stage and production environment.


----

can anyone please suggest me should I change my designation and apply again?
or 
I will go for an review/Appeal ?


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I have my ACS Result on 3rd April and ACS provided my result as :
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXX University of Technology completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing .
> 
> But they have deducted my 4 years as I am from ECE background. Moreover they deducted another more year considering my employment is not related to ANZSCO code description
> ...


Which code you applied for ?


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

I have applied for SOFTWARE ENGINEER(261313)


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

i have a Bachelors of computer application degree, with total 7yrs 10 months of experience, i applied for SS ANZSCO code 263111.
I was expecting them to deduct 2 yrs of my experience, but they have deducted 4 yrs of experience. so i am left with just 3.10 yrs, which reduces my 5pts bringing total down to 55 pts, means not eligible :-(

i am planning to go for review/apppeal, which one is better?
their FAQ's say incase of appeal, i can get my money back if the outcome is possitive.


Experienced aspirants pls. ans my queries.
1. Has any one with BCA degree apllied under 263111 computer network and system engineer, got 4 yrs of experience deducted??

2. should i appeal or review?

THanks,
TUshar


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I have my ACS Result on 3rd April and ACS provided my result as :
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXX University of Technology completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing .
> 
> But they have *deducted my 4 years as I am from ECE background*. Moreover they deducted *another more year *considering my employment is not related to ANZSCO code description
> ...




Hi rizvee,

If i were you I will appeal for a review. The Job code will be 261311 'Analyst Programmer'.

This is my suggestion only. 
Decision is yours.


All the best.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

tushar_bh said:


> i have a Bachelors of computer application degree, with total 7yrs 10 months of experience, i applied for SS ANZSCO code 263111.
> I was expecting them to deduct 2 yrs of my experience, but they have deducted 4 yrs of experience. so i am left with just 3.10 yrs, which reduces my 5pts bringing total down to 55 pts, means not eligible :-(
> 
> i am planning to go for review/apppeal, which one is better?
> ...



Was your degree assessed a major or a minor in computing according to the ACS assessment?


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

ICT major not closely related to nominated occupation.

i dont why do they think not closely related to nominated occupation.

If not BCA, thn which degree can be closely related.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

ICT major not closely related to nominated occupation.

i dont why do they think not closely related to nominated occupation.

If not BCA, thn which degree can be closely related.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

manojm.dwh said:


> Hi rizvee,
> 
> If i were you I will appeal for a review. The Job code will be 261311 'Analyst Programmer'.
> 
> ...


I mailed to ACS and according to them, one of my employment is not closely related to my occupation software engineer (261313) rather it matches with software tester (261314).

I have collected a new experience letter with updated job responsibilities and will go for review. do ACS consider my new experience letter or they will related my newly collected letter with the old one I had already submitted.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

tushar_bh said:


> ICT major not closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> i dont why do they think not closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> If not BCA, thn which degree can be closely related.


Tushar,

If they have mentioned that it is a ICT major not closely related to nominated occupation, then they do deduct 4 years.. Even for me they deducted 4 years because mine was a ICT major not closely related. I was a BE in Electronics and communcation. In your case, was BCA a 3 year course or a 4 year course. Generally a 4 year course with computer background degree(like a BE in computer science or information technology is considered to be a ICT major closely related to nominated occupation by ACS.

Hope this answers your question


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I mailed to ACS and according to them, one of my employment is not closely related to my occupation software engineer (261313) rather it matches with software tester (261314).
> 
> I have collected a new experience letter with updated job responsibilities and will go for review. do ACS consider my new experience letter or they will related my newly collected letter with the old one I had already submitted.


They will not compare the old with new one. So you should have your new reference which should have the old responsibilities and additional rensponsibity. You cannot submit a reference letter which is completely different.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

pappu123 said:


> They will not compare the old with new one. So you should have your new reference which should have the old responsibilities and additional rensponsibity. You cannot submit a reference letter which is completely different.


Thanks for your response..

I am giving my current responsibilities as following:

1.	Research and analyze customer requirements, develop business requirements and functionalities, estimate and identify scope of works and establish timeline with standard estimation tools.
2.	Review Business Requirements. Identify, analyze and review business requirements and Software Requirement Specifications. Identify technology limitations, deficiency and enhancement of existing system, process and procedures.
3.	Prepare technical data packages and work as implementation team member in order to establish new product and integration of the application with existing system.
4.	Establish and design database and data migrations. Design user interfaces, flow charts and write and execute application-scripts, source code and conduct unit testing.
5.	Documented technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures. Establish, identify and manage external integration environments. Product integration and Conduct integration test with external system or applications.
6.	Create various documentation templates, end user documentation and user operational manuals. Prepare test plan, identify testing scopes, establish test environments and accumulate test data. Prepare test scenarios, conduct functional and non-functional testing.
7.	Programming/scripting skills related to automate testing, test scenario preparation, execute functional and non-functional testing for validate product, analyze test result, file bugs and generate test report.
8.	Research and development on new tools and technologies related to improve product and process. Identify and analyze improvement area for test process improvement. Oversee development for new features with heavy focus of testing. Maintain Change Management.
9.	Maintain integration of software version control system with automated continuous integration tools like cruise-control and Jenkins. Maintain release control and deployments in test, stage and production environment.
10.	Use standard automated testing tools for reporting, debugging, analyzing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established procedures, protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
11.	Prepare reports and metrics base calculation for analyze reports, measure effort and schedule variances and root cause analysis for identified issues. Provide user training and knowledge transfer sessions with end users. Conduct Acceptance testing at user end.
12.	Identify project and product risk issues and prepare mitigation plans. Maintain configuration management of product


Can some please validate it ?


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep my BCA is 3 yrs, but its the core computing degree, out of 23 papers almost 20 were related to computers. Its not like other Bsc IT or other degree where only the specialization or the 3rd yr is computer. Anyway i submitted an appeal application, Hope to get a positive on that..


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am so upset, just got my results today from ACS, they are saying they do not regogize my Diploma as per the policy manual... My Diploma is internationally recognized and my Educational institution is accredited.

How do I find out more details as to why they rejected it? Is it my qualification or my educational institution? 

Do you think I should appeal? Can I provide proof that my college is accredited?

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2 March 2014.

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:

Your Level 3 BTEC Advanced Diploma in Network Information Specialist from Prestige Academy
completed November 2008 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet
the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
Employer: Company A
Country: SOUTH AFRICA

Dates: 11/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: Company B
Country: SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I mailed to ACS and according to them, one of my employment is not closely related to my occupation software engineer (261313) rather it matches with software tester (261314).
> 
> I have collected a new experience letter with updated job responsibilities and will go for review. do ACS consider my new experience letter or they will related my newly collected letter with the old one I had already submitted.



Hi rizvee.muktadir,
I am just like you, degree in ECE and works as a Software QA Engr for 6years already. Did you receive the result already for your review application as a Software tester? I applied for 263211-ICT Quality Assurance engineer and got unfavourable assessment result stating that my work experience is not Professional ICT Level. Do you think I should apply as SW tester instead? Both codes have quite similar duties... I think it is in the ICT units that differs. Can anyone please help me before I lodge a review application...

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,

I had 7.10 yrs of experience, i applied under 263111, I have BCA degree from India.
They deducted my 4 yrs, however it should have been just two yrs, according to them. my degree is a Major in ICT but not closely related to my anzsco.

I was surprised , because this was least expected for a computer degree. i submitted an appeal.
It got the result of appeal in flat 9 days and it was positive. Instead of 4 yrs they corrected it to 3 yrs.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

No..I have not applied yet...gathering supporting documents...


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the following:

1.How to add extra documents in a review application..I need to add payslips & service certificate..Are we allowed to add only one document ...?

2.Is there any column to express the reason for the review..?..where is that located..?

Waiting for a quick reply.


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

sadya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the following:
> 
> ...


i hope this would help you. I just submitted a review application.

1. for the same sets of files i.e. payslips, you need to have it in just 1 pdf file (max. 3MB). in the acs website or google, you can search how to add additional documents in ACS, there's a detailed instruction. i still can't post url in this forum.


2. on the last part, before the payment tab, there are three choices on why you are submitting a review application with added explanations.


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

I just got the result of the review application i submitted. Submitted it last friday and i got the result on wednesday the next week. And I am glad, the result is positive.

I got 1 clarification though if someone could me what this means. 

The result states that:

The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263211 (ICT Quality Assurance Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/07 - 05/14 (6yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Quality Assurance

Does this mean that they deducted 4 years on my work experience and only 2 yrs-7months is eligible? So does this mean I have to wait another 5 months to reach 3yrs work experience to have 5 points for overseas employment?

Please advise. I am so confuse right now.

Thanks.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tushar_bh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had 7.10 yrs of experience, i applied under 263111, I have BCA degree from India.
> They deducted my 4 yrs, however it should have been just two yrs, according to them. my degree is a Major in ICT but not closely related to my anzsco.
> ...


Hi Tushar,

did you submitted you review application, did they adjusted the deduction to 2 years? I would also appreciate if you can post your ACS result here removing your university and employers name.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mykhito said:


> I just got the result of the review application i submitted. Submitted it last friday and i got the result on wednesday the next week. And I am glad, the result is positive.
> 
> I got 1 clarification though if someone could me what this means.
> 
> ...


Hi mykhito,

what was the reason for which they did not consider the experience the first time? and what new documentation did you provide?

A detailed reply would be highly appreciated


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

tushar_bh said:


> Yep my BCA is 3 yrs, but its the core computing degree, out of 23 papers almost 20 were related to computers. Its not like other Bsc IT or other degree where only the specialization or the 3rd yr is computer. Anyway i submitted an appeal application, Hope to get a positive on that..


Hi Tushar, 

I am reading your comments, I am also graduate with BCA, you are absolutely right, it is core computer degree, I have submitted my ACS 22nd july. 

What have you written in the appeal?

Regards


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Hi mykhito,
> 
> what was the reason for which they did not consider the experience the first time? and what new documentation did you provide?
> 
> A detailed reply would be highly appreciated


The first time, the Reference Letter I provided was a generic one. It was the one our HR created wherein the responsibilities were generic for an Engineer 2 and not for my specific position which is Software Quality Engr. 

I ask our HR to create another Reference Letter with specific tasks for a SQA engr. That was the only document I added to my application.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

ACS CO told you that this is missing? I mean did you email the CO after you received the ACS assessment or your assessment has these comments? 

If you did email the CO, how long did it take for the CO to reply?


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> ACS CO told you that this is missing? I mean did you email the CO after you received the ACS assessment or your assessment has these comments?
> 
> If you did email the CO, how long did it take for the CO to reply?


No, they did not tell me that my Reference letter is the problem... When I received the assessment result through email, it said that my work experience is unsuitable for my chosen ANZSCO code; only that. They do not tell you the reason. You may email them but it depends on the CO if he will give specific reasons why it is unsuitable. In my case, the CO was quite evasive, he just said that they only refer to the Reference letter and NOT the CV. I guess this is a way of milking you with money so you would file a review appeal.

And then I did what I should have done in the first place, I read the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants....
It is plainly written there that: References need to describe your duties and responsibilities as stated by your employer. Generic job 
descriptions are not acceptable and will be assessed as not suitable.

They usually reply to your email really quickly except on weekends.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Then did you write job roles and responsibilities again? Or submitted same letter?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mykhito said:


> No, they did not tell me that my Reference letter is the problem... When I received the assessment result through email, it said that my work experience is unsuitable for my chosen ANZSCO code; only that. They do not tell you the reason. You may email them but it depends on the CO if he will give specific reasons why it is unsuitable. In my case, the CO was quite evasive, he just said that they only refer to the Reference letter and NOT the CV. I guess this is a way of milking you with money so you would file a review appeal.
> 
> And then I did what I should have done in the first place, I read the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants....
> It is plainly written there that: References need to describe your duties and responsibilities as stated by your employer. Generic job
> ...



Then did you write job roles and responsibilities again? Or submitted same letter?


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

appeal dos not give you option to upload additional documents.

You can only write your justification in a text box.

I had BCA Welcome kit from my university with a paragraph description of each subject, and i also wrote which are computing/non-computing subjects.
I told them as the name says, bachelors of computer application, If this core degree degree cannot qualify for 65%+ computing content, then there is no other degree which can.


----------



## mykhito (May 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Then did you write job roles and responsibilities again? Or submitted same letter?


I submitted another Reference Letter (with specific job roles and responsibilities) then in the justification text box for Review application, I wrote there that the Reference I submitted in the initial application was a generic one.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I have submitted for a review yesterday but my application in acs still displays as case finalised. Does it not show anywhere that a review has been lodged for this application?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Got the result for ACS review application and the result is positive, they have added my 2 years of experience.
> 
> Received the result in 2 days... that is really fast.
> ...


Hi Koleth,

I applied for a review yesterday and the deleted the email acknowledgement by mistake. Do they provide with a new username/password for the review application or is it the same that was provided earlier for my previous application.
My previous application displays the status as 'Case Finalised' nut there is no mention of review applied.

Can you please let me know if I need a new username and password to check the status of my review application?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Hi Koleth,
> 
> I applied for a review yesterday and the deleted the email acknowledgement by mistake. Do they provide with a new username/password for the review application or is it the same that was provided earlier for my previous application.
> My previous application displays the status as 'Case Finalised' nut there is no mention of review applied.
> ...



Ignore this.. I just found out there is a new application and I got the password reset.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I received positive ACS assessment in May 2013. It includes experience from Company_A till Feb 2013 however I continued same job there till Feb 2014. Then, I joined Company_B in Mar 2014 and working till date.

Should I apply for New ACS application 
OR 
my existing ACS report with updated letter from Company_A and experience letter from Company_B would be enough for State Sponsorship and DIAC process?

Please advise.

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

My bachelor IT is assessed as equivalent to AQF diploma. 
My first ACS assessment(in Feb 20130 said they accepted my all claimed experience which was total to 8 yrs 4 months. after i submit my visa application the CO ask for a new ACS. And in new one they issued in May 2, 2014 deducting my 7.5 yrs. REason as far as i understand is that i showed up that i was doing MBA in evening. and they calculated my experience after MBA completion. 
Now i know the time to submit appeal/review has lapsed (within 60 days of result we can do it)and i may have to submit a new assessment form.
My question is that submitting a letter from my job saying that i was FULL TIME emplyee and letter from uni that I was FULL TIME student in evening will help me get +ve result?

Please help ....


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for typo..it was not 7.5 yrs deducted...5.5 yrs were deducted from total 8.4 yrs leaving me with 2.9 yrs experience.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got the review result and they have considered my current employment experience. All because I had missed the pay slips for the current employment to support the Statutory Declaration given by my manager... What a stupid mistake ..

Anyways I am happy I have got the desired result. The next step is IELTS in September with the hope of scoring 7+ in all the modules...


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Luck aamir...

m still searching for a way out...


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Just got the review result and they have considered my current employment experience. All because I had missed the pay slips for the current employment to support the Statutory Declaration given by my manager... What a stupid mistake ..
> 
> Anyways I am happy I have got the desired result. The next step is IELTS in September with the hope of scoring 7+ in all the modules...


Congrats for your positive assessment. Best wishes for ahead, I am also preparing and will be sitting on 20th Sep 

Regards


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats for your positive assessment. Best wishes for ahead, I am also preparing and will be sitting on 20th Sep
> 
> Regards


I was also planning for 20th Sep but will probably go for 2nd Oct. I will be away for the month of August so I can start preparing only from September.. Kind of scared actually.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> I was also planning for 20th Sep but will probably go for 2nd Oct. I will be away for the month of August so I can start preparing only from September.. Kind of scared actually.


No worries, everything will be alright. I hope we will get desired score 

Are you planning to join any institute or prepare by yourself? Any material of IELTS

All the best


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> No worries, everything will be alright. I hope we will get desired score
> 
> Are you planning to join any institute or prepare by yourself? Any material of IELTS
> 
> All the best


I am preparing on my own... I have downloaded quite some stuff like cambridge ielts etc.. Have to check though if it helps.

I am quite confident about listening, reading and more or less about speaking. It is writing that I am most worried about.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> I am preparing on my own... I have downloaded quite some stuff like cambridge ielts etc.. Have to check though if it helps.
> 
> I am quite confident about listening, reading and more or less about speaking. It is writing that I am most worried about.


Roger that, I am also bit worried about writing, searching more appropriate material and reading tips from Ryan's site, because tricks also works there. Did you submit online your ielts fee?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Roger that, I am also bit worried about writing, searching more appropriate material and reading tips from Ryan's site, because tricks also works there. Did you submit online your ielts fee?


Not yet.. Will submit it by end of day.. actually still confused about the date. 20th Sep or 2nd Oct


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats for your positive assessment. Best wishes for ahead, I am also preparing and will be sitting on 20th Sep
> 
> Regards


Booked for 20th Sep


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

All the best. 

Here is the link you can download material : 
Free IELTS Practice Tests | IELTS Official Test Center

you booked BC or IDP?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> All the best.
> 
> Here is the link you can download material :
> Free IELTS Practice Tests | IELTS Official Test Center
> ...


IDP.

Thanks for the link.. Practice time starts ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

same here IDP, 

I was getting salary by cash, should i show them salary certificate, but after few month salary transaction in my account.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> same here IDP,
> 
> I was getting salary by cash, should i show them salary certificate, but after few month salary transaction in my account.


As far as my knowledge is, you should submit both salary certificate and account statement. Don't take a risk of submitting any document later when you can submit it on time ...

BTW, where do u have to submit this?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> As far as my knowledge is, you should submit both salary certificate and account statement. Don't take a risk of submitting any document later when you can submit it on time ...
> 
> BTW, where do u have to submit this?


I am collecting docs, from my previous company so that I can submit it to DIAB as soon as possible during visa process. So it means I have to get salary certificate, and bank statements, but my salary was very low  so I hope it wouldn't be any problem because I am not filling any tax.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> I am collecting docs, from my previous company so that I can submit it to DIAB as soon as possible during visa process. So it means I have to get salary certificate, and bank statements, but my salary was very low  so I hope it wouldn't be any problem because I am not filling any tax.


Even I don't have salary slips from first 2 jobs. I may be able to get the salary certificate but I wont be able to get bank statements for these two jobs as that bank account was closed years back.

I am jot sure what to do in this case.

What all documents are you collecting?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Even I don't have salary slips from first 2 jobs. I may be able to get the salary certificate but I wont be able to get bank statements for these two jobs as that bank account was closed years back.
> 
> I am jot sure what to do in this case.
> 
> What all documents are you collecting?


Salary slips from previous and current company, bank statements trying to get from bank, ITR if I able to get it. Form 80, and other like joining letter, reliving letters salary hike letter, salary certificate etc.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Salary slips from previous and current company, bank statements trying to get from bank, ITR if I able to get it. Form 80, and other like joining letter, reliving letters salary hike letter, salary certificate etc.


Alright. 

Just one question. Do we have to submit the salary slip and IT return while submitting the application or if the CO asks for it?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Just one question. Do we have to submit the salary slip and IT return while submitting the application or if the CO asks for it?


As i told before that my salary was low and I haven't fill any ITR but I am thinking to fill this for few months . But I would submit salary slips, bank statements If i could get ITR then it will be also salary certificate for first 1 years 10 months before CO ask for it.


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi
I got my ACS result letter on 7th July. My 4 year* Bachelor in Computer Science and Engineering *degree in which I have earned 165.75 credit was assessed as Associate degree although two of my classmates having same certificate got their degree assessed as Bachelor. Consequently My experience is deducted more than 5 years. I emailed to ACS stating the fact but they said that Country Education Profile had been updated recently and assessment was done according to country education profile. It seems very unfair to me as the same certificate is assessed differently , one is bachelor and another one is associate.
Their email reply was very generic. Should I appeal or review ??
Is there any chance that I can have assessment as bachelor ???
Any advice from senior members would be of great help.

BR, Mamun


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> All the best.
> 
> Here is the link you can download material :
> Free IELTS Practice Tests | IELTS Official Test Center
> ...


Hey Mandy2137,

How is the prep going?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Hey Mandy2137,
> 
> How is the prep going?


Well, all going good so far, starting preparation for writing today. say about you, how its?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Well, all going good so far, starting preparation for writing today. say about you, how its?



Not that good.. I am struggling quite a bit in Writing and Reading.. Haven't even started prepping for Speaking...

Any link for practice test that you can suggest?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Not that good.. I am struggling quite a bit in Writing and Reading.. Haven't even started prepping for Speaking...
> 
> Any link for practice test that you can suggest?


Ielts-blog, dcielts are quite good, I have IDP practice book, contains 6 practice tests for all component. lets see


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Ielts-blog, dcielts are quite good, I have IDP practice book, contains 6 practice tests for all component. lets see


I also received the practice test booklet from IDP. Got an average of 32 for Reading tests....


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> I also received the practice test booklet from IDP. Got an average of 32 for Reading tests....


I started today and corrected 30  lets see how much I can go up with further tests..


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> As i told before that my salary was low and I haven't fill any ITR but I am thinking to fill this for few months . But I would submit salary slips, bank statements If i could get ITR then it will be also salary certificate for first 1 years 10 months before CO ask for it.


Hi Mandy,

Hope you are doing good.. what was the result of ur ielts? mine is on hold due to some security/quality process and is expected to be declared on coming Friday..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.. what was the result of ur ielts? mine is on hold due to some security/quality process and is expected to be declared on coming Friday..


Hi Aamir, 

not that good. I really disappointed with my ielts results, its all over 5.5 don't know what happened. now planning for next exam.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Aamir,
> 
> not that good. I really disappointed with my ielts results, its all over 5.5 don't know what happened. now planning for next exam.


Sorry to hear that.. But 5.5 seems unfair looking at the written conversations I have had with you on this forum... I guess once cant really be sure how the examiners check and grade the papers... I am tensed now 

Let's see what my result says :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Might be I could not handle it well from inception of listening, I missed many questions. Then reading I attempted well but don't understand why I could not get well score in that. In writing, I was totally wasted the time, started with Task 2, completed in 45 mins, then moved to letter but did not complete entire. 

All the best for your result


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Regards to the ACS, does anyone have an idea as to how will they asses someone who has changed the technology/fields during his work experience and moved up the ladder.
Also, how does the ACS - ANZSCO-Descriptions relate when we get the visa and start searching for jobs....for eg. in your ACS you might get assesed and end up deducting 4 yrs of experience whereas when you apply for a job you add that up as you actually worked.

Any idea frnds...

Shrikant


----------



## bobbasic2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for a review for my case as it was dragging with emails going back and forth with ACS. It didnt look as if they were going to fix the letter. so i applied for a review with the same document.
> 
> ...


What email address did you use to communicate with ACS regarding their decision? Was it the [email protected] email address that they sent the PDF from?


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi mates,

I have prepared my reference letter with my roles and responsibilities to get the print out in my company's letterhead.

Hence could you please check and provide some suggestions, if it needs amendments to reach the ACS standards.

Based on your amendments I will get the print out in my company's letterhead in India, because I am going to India on 24th Jan. I know one of the HR team member in my company. He will help me in this matter.

So could you please send the amendments ASAP if needed.

Date of Letter ***

To whom it may concern,
This is to certify that Name*** is an employee of Company name ****and has been working in our organization since 14 July 2008 to until date. He had been worked in Chennai, India from 14th July to 9th Jan 2012 then deputed to Australia and has been working in company name*** since 10th Jan 2012 to till date.

Name**** is employee on Full Time basis as a Sr. GIS engineer.
During this employment period his duties were:
	Designing and development of mobile GIS application and Implementation of offline maps for mobile GIS application.
	Conducting code reviews and troubleshoots for program errors in existing systems.
	Writing shell scripts and SQL scripts to quick deploy across multiple environments and writing tools for report generation.
	Involving in engineering web development, Implementation of software development life cycle policies and procedures and in software planning, status monitoring and reporting.
	Develops software solutions and web services for online data synchronization by studying information needs; conferring with users; studying systems flow, data usage, and work processes; investigating problem areas.
	Develop features across multiple subsystems within our applications, including collaboration in requirements definition, prototyping, design, coding, unit testing and deployment
	Provide engineering support when building, deploying, configuring and supporting systems for customers and conducting code reviews. Performing integration testing and provide end to end-user support.
	Provide technical support to other project teams, conducting user training sessions, knowledge transfer sessions and preparation of user training materials. 
	Investigate, analyze and make recommendations to management regarding technology improvements, upgrades and modifications

Technologies, Tools, Databases, Frameworks/APIs:
•	C, Objective C#, Java, Java Script, C#Net,
•	Oracle, T-SQL(Microsoft SQL Server),SQL
•	J2EE, Struts, HTML5/CSS3, XML
•	Windows XP/Windows7, Linux.
•	Boundless Open Geo, Geoserver, QGIS


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

*ACS Appeal "File or not"??*

Hi All

Please help me with your advise on my case which is as follows - 

Education - B.Tect in Information Technology

Work Experience - 

ICT Business Analyst - December 2008 to June 2011 (2 year, 6 months)
ICT Sr. Business Analyst - October 2011 to December 2014 (3 year, 2 months)

Ideally ACS should have deducted 2 years as suitability criteria but to my surprise, ACS deducted 4 years of my experience.

Here is the wordings from them - 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from Kurukshetra University completed
June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing.
The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/08 - 06/11 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: ICT Business Analyst
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/11 - 12/14 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Business Analyst (ICT)
Employer: DEF
Country: INDIA 

I am planning to file an "Appeal" but since it involves good amount of charges, i want some seniors to help me here by giving Suggestions and valuable advice.

Thanks & Regards

Priyanka


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

I m wondering why they cut your 4 yrs they cut 2 years for me aswell


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

*ACS Appeal*



priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me with your advise on my case which is as follows -
> 
> ...


Hi Yogesh

I am kind of shocked with my result as that was completely unexpected, but can you pls. share your case with me like education, exp., and Code etc.

Regards

Priyanka


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Pappu,
> ACS has not considered 2.5 years how can you say that? Is this experience not mentioned in your Assessment result letter?
> 
> How many years of deduction ACS has done in your case?
> ...


Hello Shiv,
need your help here. My situation is i have applied for ACS assessment and am from EEE back ground. They have consider my degree as AQF Minor.. I have applied assessment for analyst programer.
Could you please tell if appeal or review can change the degree assessment..

Thanks


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

*4 years deducted*



priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me with your advise on my case which is as follows -
> 
> ...



Hi Priyanka,

With regards to your ACS review, what happened? Did you file a review? Was it successful? How did you manage to get the 2 years back if it was successful?

I am in exactly the same situation of yours. Having an engineering degree and applied for System Analysts Occupation. 

Please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## amitshukla (Mar 14, 2016)

tushar_bh said:


> appeal dos not give you option to upload additional documents.
> 
> You can only write your justification in a text box.
> 
> ...



Hi Tushar, same thing has happened with me as well. I am thinking to appeal to recheck & reconsider by BCA degree. Would you be kind enough to share your Successful & Unsuccessful ACS result reference numbers please. I would quote it to ACS so that they could quickly realize their mistake. Please email it to amitshukla [at] live [dot] com. I would be really grateful for your help.


----------



## amitshukla (Mar 14, 2016)

tushar_bh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had 7.10 yrs of experience, i applied under 263111, I have BCA degree from India.
> They deducted my 4 yrs, however it should have been just two yrs, according to them. my degree is a Major in ICT but not closely related to my anzsco.
> ...



Hi Tushar,

Could you please provide me your unsuccessful and successful assessment's reference number. I am in the same situation and want to appeal for rechecking. I thought it would be better to quote a similar incident. You faced exactly the same issue. I would be really very grateful for your help.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## giri616 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ACS code review*

I am planning to apply for review to other code, do i need to submit new declaration with updated responsibilities?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I appealed my ACS result with mapping of courses in my transcript with the ICT Units in their ANZSCO Guide and the appeal got successful!


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi I am in a bit of a fix. I had applied for ACS on 17th of June and just received a recommendation email stating that my job profile does not match 2631111 under which I had applied initially and they are suggesting me 263212 OR 263213 ICT Support Engineer or ICT Systems Test Engineer. Primarily because I served my company as a Systems engineer (Programming in COBOL and development on Mainframes) I had applied under Systems Engineer because my offer letter carried that role and the last 1 month they changed me to Test engineer role and the reason why I quit. I have a bachelors degree in computer science. 

I concisely put down my experience and got a reference from my Technical test lead. As my project manager was away. ACS has duly ignored my qualification, development experience and served out to me these two codes. What options do I have , Can I review or appeal on this straight away ? or do provide additional documents ( that would have to be from my manager this time). Kindly guide me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have applied for Review Application from Sys Admin to change in NOC to Software Engineer today. Anyone has any idea how long does the review application take ?


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

*ACS reassessment for different occupation*

Anyone has done an ACS reassessment to change occupation? I would like to know more about your experience, particularly what you’ve done to persuade ACS to agree to a new occupation.
I have been assessed as a ICT Project Manager (135122) and my husband as an ICT Business Analyst (261111), however to get the extra 5 points for partner skills I am now trying to get a new positive skills assessment as ICT Business Analyst, however ACS has declined my first request for reassessment as a BA and also declined the review. 
ACS are being very narrow minded because I have a letter from my company stating that during the 15 years I’ve worked for them I accumulated both occupations (BA and PM), so I don’t understand how can they decline to acknowledge my skills and experience as a BA.
I am now going for an appeal and would appreciate if you could share your experiences and advice.
Thank you.


----------



## poojan11 (Sep 14, 2015)

*ACS reassessment for duration*

Hi,

While I first submitted my documents, my work ex was 2 yrs 11 months. However, we had a few rounds of to and fro regarding the documents and when i finally shared the updated statutory declaration, my work ex became 3 yrs 1 month. But when i received the assessment finally they considered 2 yrs 11 months. I dropped a mail to my agent for the same to which he replied that he took the date of the very first submission and if i have any concerns i should go for a review and appeal.

So, what should i do next. Will i have to incur further cost for the same.

Please advice.


----------



## Shabaranks1 (Oct 9, 2016)

aliee said:


> I appealed my ACS result with mapping of courses in my transcript with the ICT Units in their ANZSCO Guide and the appeal got successful!


Hello, I need a few information in regards to ACS appeal. I got a suitable skills assessment, butt my bachelor honours degree was assessed as comparable to AQF Associate degree. 
In the letter provided, it was stated that my bachelor degree in I.T is comparable to an AQF Associate degree, where as my degree is a bachelors honours degree.

My question; Could it be that the assessor forgot to notice that my degree is a bachelor with honours degree and not only a bachelors degree? I feel if a bachelor honours degree is downgraded, it shouldn't go below a normal bachelor degree.

Should I reapply including a detailed course outline of all courses if it will help? My completed dissertation on my transcript was stated as a project, and it could be possible that the assessor did not know it was a dissertation.

Your advice and contribution will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

A query on certified documents for ACS skill assessment software engineer:

The words - Certified True Copy of the Original - is not a hard-coded rule that exactly these words should be there - is it correct? So words like True Copy, Certified Copy, Attested Copy etc are all ok in the stamp?

In addition to above question, can the documents be certified by any gazetted officer in any department in India? 

plz clarify. thx.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Shabaranks1 said:


> Hello, I need a few information in regards to ACS appeal. I got a suitable skills assessment, butt my bachelor honours degree was assessed as comparable to AQF Associate degree.
> In the letter provided, it was stated that my bachelor degree in I.T is comparable to an AQF Associate degree, where as my degree is a bachelors honours degree.
> 
> My question; Could it be that the assessor forgot to notice that my degree is a bachelor with honours degree and not only a bachelors degree? I feel if a bachelor honours degree is downgraded, it shouldn't go below a normal bachelor degree.
> ...



Hi there are multiple factors which they check for your degree. If your universit is not internationally recognized you may have such assessment result from ACS as well. 

Send them an email and ask for a specific reason of assessing your degree as Associate degree. Also, check this link of ANZSCO Code Descriptions and match your courses with ICT Units mentioned under your selected occupation. If they match atleast 65% then you have the right to appeal with a proof. 

In Appeal you cannot upload more documents but you can only write your justification. In Review application you can upload more documents. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

One question on above post which i just thought of asking: Is a bachelors degree and a bachelors honours degree - does these make any difference in ACS skill assessment? as far as points are concerned, i think it is 15 points which we can get if we either have a bachelors or bachelors honours or even masters degree - is this correct?

any info here plz. thx.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

The above link was broken. Here is the correct link for ANZSCO Descriptions by ACS

ACS ANZSCO Descriptions


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question on above post which i just thought of asking: Is a bachelors degree and a bachelors honours degree - does these make any difference in ACS skill assessment? as far as points are concerned, i think it is 15 points which we can get if we either have a bachelors or bachelors honours or even masters degree - is this correct?
> 
> any info here plz. thx.



Honours or Masters is not required to get the 15 points. All that is required for the Bachelors points is a Bachelor Degree , but you only get the 15 points for your Bachelors as long as DIBP/ACS believes it is equivalent to an Australian Bachelors degree. If the institution who awarded you this degree is an accredited institution, then chances are good it will be considered equivalent, but DIBP always has the right to ask you to provide evidence that it's equivalent.


----------



## kishore0 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Acs*

Hi All,

I have a bachelors in Science, which has been assesses by the ACS as Major in computers. I have 10 years of experience. However, they deducted 2.5 years of experience, instead of 2 years. Now im left with 7.5 instead of 8. So im loosing 5 points.

Should i apply for review/Appeal questing y they deducted 2.5 years instead of 2 years. Please advise.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Need your advise regarding my ACS result letter.

I submitted the application 'RPL' type with employment dates as:

1) June 2008 - March 2013 - INDIA - Analyst programmer
2) March 2013 - July 2016 - USA - Analyst programmer
3) July 2016 - June 2017 - USA - Analyst programmer

I created 2 Statutory declaration. 
First Statutory Declaration covering point 1 and 2 dates (June 2008 - July 2016) and 
Second statutory declaration from another senior covering point 3 (July 2016 - June 2017)

My RPL projects have dates as :

1) First project - May 2016 - Feb 2017
2) Second project - March 2015 - June 2015

Now, they have accessed me suitable for the ANZSCO code 261311 deducting 6 years (which is fine and correct). But on employment side, they have not mentioned anything about the third employment date range (July 2016 - June 2017).

I have read ACS result letter manual and they clearly stated that they will comment on all the employment and will confirm that whther it is suitable or not.

But in my case, they have simply not commented on third employment window (July 2016 - June 2017). I am assuming that while writing the result letter, they somehow forget to see the second statutory declaration which was having these dates.

Should I go ahead with Appeal or review?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Wireframe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advise regarding my ACS result letter.
> 
> ...


You should ask them to review your case. You may also email to the address given on the pdf and try to explain the situation.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Thanks KeeDa.

I will surely send them an email explaining the whole scenario. My only concern is that the last employment window (July 2016 - June 2017) should be mentioned in the result letter irrespective of, whether it is suitable or not.

Since, I am working in the same company on the same role from last 7 years, it should be included as suitable.

Question: If they do not entertain via email or phone, should I first appeal it?

Also, if appeal gets rejected, then do we have option to process REVIEW thereafter within 60 days?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Wireframe said:


> Thanks KeeDa.
> 
> I will surely send them an email explaining the whole scenario. My only concern is that the last employment window (July 2016 - June 2017) should be mentioned in the result letter irrespective of, whether it is suitable or not.
> 
> ...


I am sure it won't get to the point of you requiring to file anything (review or appeal), but if you do not hear back from them, file for a review. Appeal is mostly for situations where you do not agree with the overall outcome- as in they gave you a negative outcome and you think it should've been positive.

You can do multiple reviews and appeals in the 60 day window, but knowing the processing time, I think you may be able to manage for just one.

I would also suggest you review your application carefully again just to make sure it wasn't a mistake from your end (like although you provided the documents, you failed to create an employment episode in the online application, etc); and if you realise it was a mistake from your end, do mention it in your email to them.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

*ACS Review or Appeal*

Hello Everyone, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*19th July:*

I have applied for ACS skills assessment today(19th July). 
But I did some mistakes before applying, I didn't have the scanned copies of few of the notarized documents in hand yesterday. 

Day1 (yesterday -18th July) 
1. I just tried to enter personal details followed by the education and experience. 

2. Supporting documents were mandatory:
For experience line item 1, I just uploaded experience letter(no RNR and not notarized as well), tried to delete it and I was able to delete. So just to save the details entered, I have uploaded the document. 

For experience line items 3 & 4, same company but the country is different. I had the RNR with location split-up but I didn't have the notarized scanned copy, initially I got the letter from HR without location break-up, later received the required document with locations mentioned. Again to save the details entered uploaded the old letter(not notarized) assuming I can delete the document later. 

Day2 (today - 19th July) :

Had all the required scanned copies , tried to delete the unwanted ones and upload correct documents. Unable to delete the unwanted ones . From this forum and understand that once the documents are saved, no option to delete them. It will be maintained for records. 

Uploaded correct document and applied for assessment. Not sure whether it will create any problem. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

===============================================
*21st August:*

I received my assessment result today and my first employment assessed as not suitable(Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail ) , I suspect it is due to the Master degree(Part time) overlapping with 1st employment. Please advise how to proceed with this? 

ANZSCO: 261311
ACS Applied : 19-July-2017
Qualification:
B.Tech IT - May 2010 - Full time
MTech Software Development - Part time (Aug 2010 - Nov 2012)
Exp:
Jun'2010 - Nov'2012 : Company 1, India
Dec'12 - Jun'2015 : Company 2, India
Aug'15 - Aug'16 : Company 3, India
Aug'16 - Dec'16 : Company 3, Australia
Jan'2017 - To date : Company 3, India

*ACS assessment info:*
B. Tech AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing. 
M. Tech AQF master degree with a major in computing. 

*The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Company 2 and Company 3 breakup.

*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.*

Company 1 -Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
=============================================


Also I noticed the line *"During this period his roles and responsibilities include as below:"* in RnR letter of Company 2 and Company 3.

But from Company 1 *"Role Description:"* followed by 2 line spaces then the RnR.

Sent an email to ACS, based on the reply I will go for an appeal.

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *19th July:*
> ...


What i have heard from people is Appeals are usually not positive and review is a better way ahead. I too was assessed for a different role than I applied for and they deducted 8 years of work exp out of 10. Clear case of appeal as the Assessor seems to have mistaken my R&R, but I have filed for a review with detailed explanation of R&R than an appeal.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> What i have heard from people is Appeals are usually not positive and review is a better way ahead. I too was assessed for a different role than I applied for and they deducted 8 years of work exp out of 10. Clear case of appeal as the Assessor seems to have mistaken my R&R, but I have filed for a review with detailed explanation of R&R than an appeal.


Thanks for your advise friend, so we need to spend money even if they are on the wrong side. But i understand your point, review is better than appeal followed by a review. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Thanks for your advise friend, so we need to spend money even if they are on the wrong side. But i understand your point, review is better than appeal followed by a review.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


My idea is - First file a Review and based on the outcome of the review, if negative then Appeal.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I received a reply from ACS yesterday that they double check and confirm. Today received my results with 2 years deduction and employer 1 assessed positive. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello All, 
I received my ACS results today and believe me I am totally surprised 

My engineering degree was in EEE (from VTU, Karnataka) and I have a total of 9.3 years of work (starting from 1 July 2008). I have been with the same company since the start so I have only 2 episodes (1 for degree and 1 for work exp).

The mail I received from my CO says,

_"Dear xxxxxxx,

Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.

If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as *JUNE 2017*

If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as *JUNE 2016*

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD
Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form"
_

If I do not pay for RPL, I am losing 9 years and my skills are being recognized only for 3 months only... Yeah, you read it right.... Only 3 months

If I do pay for RPL, I am losing 8 years and my skills are being recognized only for 1.3 years only... Yeah, you read it right again.... Only 1.3 years

I think I have a faint idea of the problem. As I mentioned earlier, I have been with the firm from the start. So the reference letter that I got from the HR, it mentioned that I was a BA from the start (I am currently a BA now) and provided the responsibilities. Had they mentioned the intermediate 2 roles with responsibilities and then written BA as my third role, I think my ACS assessment would have been better.

Should I go back to my HR and ask for another reference letter, this time detailing all the R&R and then apply to ACS again (fresh application) or file for a review? I am not even sure if they will provide such a detailed letter with different R&R for different roles.

I am at a loss of words completely..... Advice required...


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> I received my ACS results today and believe me I am totally surprised
> 
> My engineering degree was in EEE (from VTU, Karnataka) and I have a total of 9.3 years of work (starting from 1 July 2008). I have been with the same company since the start so I have only 2 episodes (1 for degree and 1 for work exp).
> ...


Well, i didn't face the same issue, but I did face issues with my Work Exp. They mentioned my present work experience of 6 years did not match with the nominated ANZSCO I applied under, which in my opinion was totally wrong. 

Sp the first thing I did was, called up ACS helpline to talk and understand if there are any additional comments to my ACS application by the assessor. The CO said that Assessor thinks I suit a Support Engineer with the R&R I mentioned as it relates to that and not Software Engineer.

So, the next step was write a detailed R& R. My Statutory declaration with R&R was 4 pages long this time with very detailed explanation of what I did. 

I applied for review and not a appeal as you can add additional documents under review. 

A new assessor is allotted and the results for review comes within 2-2.5 weeks max.

If you feel this is correct, write a solid reason in the most polite way in the review section where it says why do want us to review this application and write a very detailed , very detailed R & R.

My outcome was positive and I got full 8 years of experience.

yes, I ended up paying $395 extra.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks buddy. Since I have already sent a mail to my CO and got the exact same reply as in the earlier mail, I think the first thing I should do is talk to ACS tomorrow to find out if the Assessor has mentioned any additional comments

Next, I would reject the RPL route as I would incur $200 but would gain only 1 yr of exp and that would not even give me 5 points.

Finally, I would get a detailed R&R and then apply for a review. My only concern here is that I got the letter first time from the HR. I am not sure if the HR will agree to provide a detailed R&R. If the HR does not agree, I guess i will have to provide SD for the same.




Roadzilla said:


> Well, i didn't face the same issue, but I did face issues with my Work Exp. They mentioned my present work experience of 6 years did not match with the nominated ANZSCO I applied under, which in my opinion was totally wrong.
> 
> Sp the first thing I did was, called up ACS helpline to talk and understand if there are any additional comments to my ACS application by the assessor. The CO said that Assessor thinks I suit a Support Engineer with the R&R I mentioned as it relates to that and not Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I have just got the ACS assessment letter and it states that my engineering degree in Electrical and Electronics is assessed as ICT Major and that my employment after June 2017 is considered to for 261111 code even though I have 9+ years of exp of BA experience. They have deducted entire 9 years.

Also they have mentioned 

Dates: 07/08 - 08/17 - 9 (years) and 1 (month)
Position: Business analyst
Employer: XYZ
Country: India

I guess there is no mention of insufficient documents (like other have received in their ACS assessment) against the job episode because I have only 1 job episode.

I am planning to write a mail to assessment(at)acs(dot)org(dot)edu and ask for additional info as to why 9 years were deducted and if the assessor has provided any comments. My only query is if I send a mail to the generic mail id, who will reply to me. My CO or the generic mail id recipient ?




whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> I received my ACS results today and believe me I am totally surprised
> 
> My engineering degree was in EEE (from VTU, Karnataka) and I have a total of 9.3 years of work (starting from 1 July 2008). I have been with the same company since the start so I have only 2 episodes (1 for degree and 1 for work exp).
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

whitenoise said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just got the ACS assessment letter and it states that my engineering degree in Electrical and Electronics is assessed as ICT Major and that my employment after June 2017 is considered to for 261111 code even though I have 9+ years of exp of BA experience. They have deducted entire 9 years.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is very unusual. Never heard of a 9 years deduction from the past 10 years. Even if your qualification was assessed as ICT Major but not closely related to your occupation, the deduction should've been just 4 years. Moreover, they've not specified details about the additional 5 years deduction (like not assessed due to insufficient documents, or not closely related, etc). You should definitely write to them. Don't bother much about who will reply (whether the same case officer or another officer); but they should definitely look into this and provide you with a clarification and/ or IMO, a revised and a more favourable result.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

So after getting the final result, I noticed that they have mentioned they recognize my engg degree that was completed on June 2017. I guess that is why all my 9 years were deducted because they considered my experience since post this date thinking I cleared my engg in this month. My CO finally agreed that there is some issue and that she will reach out to the assessor and get it verified.

In ACS portal, my application earlier showed as Finalized. Now after accepting my query, the ACS portal says that Application sent to Assessor.

My thoughts now...
I understand that the CO and the assessors are human and such mistakes happen. However, we pay such a huge cost to get ourselves evaluated. With so many years of exp, such mistakes should not happen, especially if the dates are clearly mentioned in the documents. Also, I wonder how much pain I would have got, had I paid $200 for RPL and then found this mistake. I am sure no refund for RPL would have happened.

They should definitely have another person check the assessment dates at a high level before the assessment is finalized.




KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is very unusual. Never heard of a 9 years deduction from the past 10 years. Even if your qualification was assessed as ICT Major but not closely related to your occupation, the deduction should've been just 4 years. Moreover, they've not specified details about the additional 5 years deduction (like not assessed due to insufficient documents, or not closely related, etc). You should definitely write to them. Don't bother much about who will reply (whether the same case officer or another officer); but they should definitely look into this and provide you with a clarification and/ or IMO, a revised and a more favourable result.


----------



## shabuj (Sep 21, 2017)

I have applied for 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) to ACS and my Bachelor Degree has assessed as a Major in computing. But they deducted 3.5 years of my first job experience with below explanation.

"The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Position: XXXXX - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX"

Now I am planning to go for a review. Should I need to collect a fresh reference letter from my first employer or I should get the already submitted reference letter updated from employer? In addition to that do I need to submit any extra document or self explanation? Someone please clarify... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shabuj said:


> I have applied for 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) to ACS and my Bachelor Degree has assessed as a Major in computing. But they deducted 3.5 years of my first job experience with below explanation.
> 
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> ...


Is your overall experience more than 10 years?

Edit: Ignore my above question.
They assessed it as not closely related because the skills and duties listed in the reference letter for this employment are not a close match with ICT BA. If you think this is incorrect, submit a new (or updated) reference letter carefully elaborating your existing duties (that you already submitted and are in their records now) in a way to convince them that they indeed are in line with those required of an ICT BA.


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

ACS results will be notified with a Mail right?


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> So after getting the final result, I noticed that they have mentioned they recognize my engg degree that was completed on June 2017. I guess that is why all my 9 years were deducted because they considered my experience since post this date thinking I cleared my engg in this month. My CO finally agreed that there is some issue and that she will reach out to the assessor and get it verified.
> 
> In ACS portal, my application earlier showed as Finalized. Now after accepting my query, the ACS portal says that Application sent to Assessor.
> 
> ...


Good to know they are reviewing it. So the assessor could havemade a mistake on the degree date? What is your actual graduation date?


----------



## shabuj (Sep 21, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Is your overall experience more than 10 years?
> 
> Edit: Ignore my above question.
> They assessed it as not closely related because the skills and duties listed in the reference letter for this employment are not a close match with ICT BA. If you think this is incorrect, submit a new (or updated) reference letter carefully elaborating your existing duties (that you already submitted and are in their records now) in a way to convince them that they indeed are in line with those required of an ICT BA.


yes. my total experience is more than 10 years.


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

tech88 said:


> ACS results will be notified with a Mail right?


Yes


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shabuj said:


> yes. my total experience is more than 10 years.


and how much are you left with after the 3.5 deduction?


----------



## shabuj (Sep 21, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> and how much are you left with after the 3.5 deduction?


Now ACS counted total 6 years 11 months...


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

My actual graduation date is June 2008. They mistook it to June 2017 :wacko::wacko::wacko:



ixii said:


> Good to know they are reviewing it. So the assessor could havemade a mistake on the degree date? What is your actual graduation date?


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> A quick query to the people who have done Review/Appeal for ACS.
> 
> I have received my ACS result where they says that my qualification (B-tech in Computer Science) is not closely related to the the Job (Computer Network & System Engineer - 263111) I'm doing and have deducted 4 years of my experience.
> ...


Hi Koleth,

how does your calculation come from? for example where the number 37 comes from?


----------



## shyamprabhuj (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello Everyone
This is my first post in this forum. Please guide me to appropriate thread if below message needs to be filled in different thread.

This is regarding ACS after assessment. I have 13+ years of experience in IT. I have done Diploma and B.E Degree in Computer Science. I have applied for ICT System Analyst.

Today i received my ACS Assessment result and they have acknowledged my education qualifications as AQF Major.

My 13+ year of experience span across 4 companies.
Company A - 5+ years [ aug 2004 - sep 2009]
Company B - 5+ years [ OCt, 2009 - Jan 2015]
Company C - 2 years [ Jan 2015 - Dec -2016]]
Company D - 1+ years [ dec 2016 - till date]

In this ACS has deducted Company A 5+ years with the reason "Not closely asociated" and other experience acknowledged but they mentioned as below

The following employment after September 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.

my Question is: As both of my qualifications are considered as AQF Major, i was expecting minimum 8+ years of experience into consideration but ACS has asked to consider from Sep 2013. this will impact my points?

Can i go for appeal? or revalidation? please suggest.


----------



## prasannasm (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi Koleth. I am in a similar situation where ACS has deducted 4 years of my experience even though my degree has more than 65% of content related to the code I applied. Can you please let me know what documents you added extra during your review to reduce the deducted 4 years to 2 years. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

In my casethe previous acs work reference contained some typo mistakez regrading my title. They assessed me positive on occupation code. Now they replied sayng that i need to lodge a new ss assesment and state and a reason to CO for fresh assessment. Please suggest wat cud be the best conveincing reason for CO.

Will they accept if i say that its a typo mistake


----------

